# Network connection lost after 30 sec [SOLVED]

## judas

Hello. My netwrork connection disables somehow after i boot the system. In 30 secs i can ping my network an internet adresses, i can even start downloads but after about 30 secs i start to have unknown host or destination host unreachable errors. Everythin looks normal.. Got any idea?Last edited by judas on Thu Sep 22, 2005 10:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

judas,

After your network dies, do 

```
cp /etc/resolv.conf copy.of.resolv.conf

route > route.txt

ifconfig -a > ifconfig.txt
```

Now post the three files.  You may wish to edit them to mask your real public IP address.

----------

## judas

ok here is the resolv.conf;

```
 nameserver 192.168.1.1
```

route;

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination..............Gateway...... Genmask............ Flags Metric ref Use Iface

192.168.1.0...............*...............255.255.255.0.......U......0........0...0.....eth0

loopback.................localhost.........255.0.0.0.............UG...0........0...0....lo

default....................192.168.1.1.....0.0.0.0................UG...0........0...0....eth0
```

ifconfig -a;

```
Link Encap: Ethernet HWaddr 00:80:AD:7C:48:62

inet addr: 192.168.1.6 Bcast: 192.168.1.255 Mask 255.255.255.0

UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS MULTICAST MTU: 1500 Metric: 1

RX Packets:  76 errors: 290 dropped: 0 overruns: 0 frame: 0

TX packets: 58 errors: 2 dropped: 0 overruns: 0 carrier: 2

collisions: 0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes: 83784 (81.8 Kb) TX bytes: 4382 (4.2 Kb)

Interrupt: 9 Base adress: 0x8000
```

Any ideas?

----------

## judas

By the way i dont have this problem when i boot from a live CD.

----------

## sandcrawler

You might double check the module you loaded vs the one the CD uses since some modules have two versions (intel e100pro comes to mind).  What ethernet card are you using?

----------

## judas

My ethernet card is Davicom Semiconductor, INC 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev31)

Any clues?

----------

## judas

When i 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart 
```

 i got prblems while dhcpcd stage. and it ends without an error but a [!!] at the end. Will it be something like my dhcp somehow goes off after 30 secs? 

I am sure about the ethernet card as there is no such problems when i bot from the cd. 

Is there a way to check dhcp status?

----------

## sandcrawler

Apparently theres a problem with certain versions of the 8139too driver.  You can probably work around this by downlaoding and compiling the patched module directly from  THIS LINK.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

judas,

There are several variants of the Tulip driver, yo uned to fined the rught combination fro you.

Its learly not happy from your ifconfig -a post. Look st the number of errors.

You can boot the liveCD an look at /proc/config.gz (not sure abouth th e.gz) to see how the liveCD kernel is set up  for the tulip options and set up yours the same.  that a little bit of manual kernel config and a kernel rebuild.

----------

## judas

It is funny but when i changed my card it starts to ork.. A 3com card did it. When i use it in an other xp comp it did the same thing. I think there was a hardware problem. It also starts to make the same thing when i boot from the cd.. 

And finally gnome is ready too. Now there is one more computer running gentoo!!! Thanks to everyone that helps me!!!

Regards

Judas

----------

## mizery de aria

basically this issue isn't really solved, but rather avoided, even though you seem to have found a solution: different adapater.

on the other hand, I'd like to find a solution which uses the particular adapter, in which I'm having the same (otherwise similar) issue.

kernel: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1

driver: tulip family -> DECchip Tulip (dc211rx) included in kernel (rather than module)

lspci: Ethernet controllver: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 31)

Upon inserting ethernet adapter, connection seems to exist, but only for a minute or so before it becomes nonexistant no matter what I type.  However, simply reconnecting the ethernet adapter and reestablishing a network connection is successful only to bring me back to the same issue of having to do this every minute approximately.

I haven't had issues using a previous kernel (I don't want to revert back).

I've read the other threads on this forum (most other sites I haven't found much information about this topic) pertaining to this device/issue, however, not a single comment was useful for me.

----------

## mizery de aria

Easily solved npz

Basically don't use the DECchipTulip (dc2114x) PCI support even though it looks to be the most likely candidate since dc2114x is pretty identifying.

Instead use the Davicom DM910x/DM980x support even though it doesn't mention this particular device in help info.

It worked for me.  Guaranteed to work for you or else!

----------

